# 2 female blue dophins holding can i put them in same isolation tank?



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

Can 2 female blue dophins that are holding be put into a smaller aquarium? Will they eat each others fry? Do i need to put a divider in ?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i would divide them. female s are territorial too. i think the fry would be ok mixing in with the others moms. return the females to their tank after they have had some time to eat but not so long they lose their rank in the main tank.


----------

